# 
!
    (01.12.10)"  16  2010",  2 ! .   (   )    .   (    ,      ).      (,      16 )
: 1)       ? 2)      (17-19 ),              ? 3)      ( ),             ?
 !

----------


## Law

2-           ,            .           (           )     ,     2-     .

 80.       (  )

     ,             ,           . *      .*

----------

?

----------

?

----------


## Law

> ?


  "" .       27.11.2010.   ..



> ?


c

----------

!!    -(  )
  : ,           ,    .   ?    ?

----------


## Law

,   ?

----------

)         !   -  ,     .    ,   ?

----------


## Law

2-

----------

,                  ?      !

----------

"             "
    ?

----------


## Law

,

----------

?:   -  ,       ?
!
P.S.           ,      !!!!    !(

----------

**,

----------


## Law

,        .



> -  ,       ?


   ? 
   ,     ,     .

----------

1 ,  ,      (  )      " 50 %      "     ,     !
  ,   .....(

----------


## Law

.     ,   ,        .   ,       .

----------

,    ....

----------


## Law

?

----------

.....     !
  ,       "  "

----------


## Law

,         .

----------

..   -   ,   ?     ...

----------


## Law

,     2  .

----------

- !!!

----------


## Law

,       .

----------

,    - /  Ѩ-    !

----------


## koculya

> 1 ,  ,      (  )      " 50 %      " (


     ?    50%   ,  ?
    -  ?

----------

1      !         1 ,   !

----------

> ,       .


" " --  
,       .

----------

,         +()?      -   !!?

----------


## Kisatenok

( ) ?

----------

